# Find Out Your Band Name and Debut Album



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 6, 2008)

I stole this from another forum but I thought it was so much fun I would share it with my fellow EN Worlders.



> 1 - Go to en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random
> The first random Wikipedia article you get is the name of your band.
> 
> 2 - Go to Random Quotations: www.quotationspage.com/random.php3
> ...




Here is my band and debut album:

Wolosso
_That Carried You Over_






I found my band name, Wolosso, to be quite amusing all by itself.   

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 6, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA - get this:

Maglubiyet
"We Counted Our Spoons"
Link for rather cool picture

I love it  I even get a D&D name! 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 6, 2008)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA - get this:
> 
> Maglubiyet
> "We Counted Our Spoons"
> ...




Did you get that band name first try?  If so, that's hilarious!   

That picture could quite easily be some sort of dungeon site too.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Wombat (Jun 6, 2008)

How odd...

My band's name is Subaru B9su

The album is: Is Aware Of It

And the cover art is ... a dead squirrel:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/chadvw/2541263511/

I think this is gonna be a truly funky band...


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jun 6, 2008)

Let's see:

Band name: Epsom Common
Début album: Earlier Stages of Development
Cover image: this...

So totally weird, yet fitting.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jun 6, 2008)

Band Name: Frank P. Woods
Album: Love will not open
Cover:


----------



## RichCsigs (Jun 6, 2008)

*Band name:* Pherusa 
*First Album:* Terms of the Incomprehensible 
*Album cover:*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 6, 2008)

Band name: Cris Freddi 
Debut album: Suddenly its about doing
Cover image: http://www.flickr.com/photos/talvezvolaras/2553465973/


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 6, 2008)

Zem
"Ideas that were true"





I'm mildly disappointed.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 6, 2008)

*Methanosalsum​  * 

_Readjustment to Our Surroundings​ _


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 7, 2008)

William Opdyke
"His Own Life Story"


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 7, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Did you get that band name first try?  If so, that's hilarious!
> 
> That picture could quite easily be some sort of dungeon site too.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



First click man. FIRST CLICK! 

I'm now going to make 4e goblins spoon collectors... my first houserule <3


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 7, 2008)

John Beauchamp
Confused Power With Greatness.








I have to say, this one works, must be my background in music.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 7, 2008)

Band name: Merit Janow
Album title: Ourselves; otherwise we harden
Album cover: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosmanuela/2556282314/
I'm totally pretentious. Whoo!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 7, 2008)

These were my actual results..  :^/

*Adolf Hitler*
_Was First an Amateur_





And I'm not sure what to make of it...  maybe my web-fu is flawed.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 7, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> These were my actual results..  :^/
> 
> *Adolf Hitler*
> _Was First an Amateur_
> ...



 awesome, that one is hilarious too


----------



## Wombat (Jun 7, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Methanosalsum​  *
> 
> _Readjustment to Our Surroundings​ _




This one gave me a _huge_ giggle ... though I don't know precisely why...


----------



## arwenarrowny (Jun 7, 2008)

Autocollimator
The Slide Into Atrocity 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/senojbor/2542647676/


----------



## bento (Jun 7, 2008)

Ada
Children and No Theories

http://www.flickr.com/photos/canoneos/2552157013/

Looks like an add for Canon EOS camera.


----------



## Villano (Jun 7, 2008)

*Farkhod Vasiev*
"Competitive You Actually Are"

Apparently, I put Yoda in charge of naming my album...


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 8, 2008)

Volkswagen Group A Platform
_Reality continues to ruin my life_






My album title and art seem to work together a little too well...


----------



## Merkuri (Jun 8, 2008)

Band name: KSPZ (AM)
Album title: Principle of Equal Partnership
Photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/meemz/2545639879/


----------



## OakwoodDM (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm at work, so can't use Flikr, but I was tickled by the casual racism involved in the combination of Band name and Album title, so thought I'd post anyway:

FK Borac Ostružnica
_Idiots Understand Their Language_

Apparently, that's a Serbian football (soccer) club, by the way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 12, 2008)

Boys Don't Cry
It Becomes Your Destiny


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2008)

*Kahaani Hamaaray Mahaabhaarat Ki*
*Album Title:* Counts can be Counted


----------



## Spiral (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, wow, I got awesome stuff.

*Buzz or Howl Under the Influence of Heat*
_coward like everybody else_




(Image Cred: "Oppressed Thoughts", M. Gruber)


----------



## Darkness (Jun 13, 2008)

SMO

_"And most fools do."_


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 13, 2008)

And now, welcome to the stage, Vatica Cinerea, on tour for their debut album That Is Not True!


----------



## shadowcat_mdk (Jun 13, 2008)

Calais
Scattered Light by Morning


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 17, 2008)

Suzanne Cryer
Man and the Airport


----------



## Random Axe (Jun 18, 2008)

This is absolutely brilliant.

My band is *FOSSE* 
"Don't Have Any Class"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 18, 2008)

I kinda lucked out!

*Fingers that Kill*
_Choice for the Impotent_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 18, 2008)

I just went through this whole thread...and then looked at my 4K+ CD collection.

It may just be that a time warp allowed late '80's and early '90s bands to do this before the necessary bandwidth really allowed it...

It would explain *a lot.*

FWIW, Fingers that Kill's second album is:
_
Because You're Being Had_

(And no, I have no idea why the .gif won't show.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 19, 2008)

New in stores from the ENWorld supergroup, *Chinese Candy Box*- featuring vocals from the lead singer of *Maglubiyet*, Nyaricus, *John Beauchamp* drummer, Thunderfoot, and Dannyalcatraz, the guitarist from *Fingers that Kill*...

Quite possibly the album of the year, "Indespensible to Each Other" (recorded live at Budokan).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24921078@N06/2573124944/


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 19, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> New in stores from the ENWorld supergroup, *Chinese Candy Box*- featuring vocals from the lead singer of *Maglubiyet*, Nyaricus, *John Beauchamp* drummer, Thunderfoot, and Dannyalcatraz, the guitarist from *Fingers that Kill*...
> 
> Quite possibly the album of the year, "Indespensible to Each Other" (recorded live at Budokan).
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24921078@N06/2573124944/



 WINNAH!!!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 19, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I kinda lucked out!
> 
> *Fingers that Kill*
> _Choice for the Impotent_




That picture had me laughing out loud for some reason.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Runewind (Jun 21, 2008)

*A67* 
"Home of the Brave"

I'd say mine came out alright, named after a friggin' jet, no less. ^^


----------



## Cat Moon (Jun 21, 2008)

*I got an interesting one myself, and its kind of creepy....*

Züschen 
About Something Really Infinite


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 21, 2008)

The Queen Elizabeth Hospital Band presents their debut album...

_Around For A Coffin_


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Jun 21, 2008)

Elisabeth Högström
Bravely into the Future

http://www.flickr.com/photos/baostar/2594691930/

I'll have to redo this for Livejournal and MySpace...


----------



## freyar (Jun 21, 2008)

Metaphysics
Right to Invent Themselves
Danseuse


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> New in stores from the ENWorld supergroup, *Chinese Candy Box*- featuring vocals from the lead singer of *Maglubiyet*, Nyaricus, *John Beauchamp* drummer, Thunderfoot, and Dannyalcatraz, the guitarist from *Fingers that Kill*...
> 
> Quite possibly the album of the year, "Indespensible to Each Other" (recorded live at Budokan).
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24921078@N06/2573124944/



Frikkin' A!!  I haven't laughed that hard in a while....


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Cat Moon said:
			
		

> Züschen
> About Something Really Infinite



Good one...


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> The Queen Elizabeth Hospital Band presents their debut album...
> 
> _Around For A Coffin_



Bloody brilliant this one is!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree, Pbartender's and Cat Moon's were eerily appropriate!  Way cool.

BTW, early reviews for Chinese Candy Box's release are starting to roll in...

"Simply Indefinable!" _Kerrang_

"Uh...Wha...Huh?" _Rolling Stone_

"Who _are_ these guys?" _Spin_

"THIS is *MAN* music!!!" _Maxxim_


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 23, 2008)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> The Queen Elizabeth Hospital Band presents their debut album...
> 
> _Around For A Coffin_




The band name, album name and picture all seem to link into each other really well.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Oompa (Jun 23, 2008)

Bandname: *Kuldip Singh Kular*

Albumname: *Develop a little strength. * 

Cover:


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jun 23, 2008)

Luteovirus with their first album Something Inconvenient About It.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 23, 2008)

The Bill Connors Band
Rather than the Victim


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jun 28, 2008)

Circle K 

it has no point.


----------



## awayfarer (Jun 28, 2008)

List of Asteroids
Out due to Overuse

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacredlotus/2611919214/


----------



## paradox42 (Jun 28, 2008)

Huh. Mine doesn't go together, but the album name and the picture would both be cool if used in real albums I think. The band name is just kind of "eh" for me.

Arboninus Verginix
Defending Rather Than Attacking


----------



## TemplarSaint (Jun 29, 2008)

Blondie (1938 film, not the earlier, lesser rock band)
_The Photo You Want_
_

_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2008)

*Boys Don't Cry Presents Their Second Album....*

Boys Don't Cry
To Be A Quack


----------



## Kurashu (Jun 30, 2008)

Newport Rural District
You don't need anything else.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/annakarinquinto_the_lab/2606604883/


Not the funniest, certainly could see a band with that name. A mighty awesome band. Cover art isn't that bad either.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 1, 2008)

*Claridon Township, Geauga County, Ohio:* Essential To My Freedom

A quote from Mikhail Bakunin, yeah, a quote from a guy with an eyepatch is always cool (see Lost, natch).


----------



## Jeremy757 (Jul 2, 2008)

Kerri Strug
_Through the window of irrelevance_







What an appropriate album for a former Olympian.  lol


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeremy757 said:


> Kerri Strug
> _Through the window of irrelevance_
> 
> 
> ...




Weird picture.  It's like some sort of Escher picture.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeremy757 said:


> Kerri Strug
> _Through the window of irrelevance_
> 
> 
> ...




Reminds me of the inverted castle in Symphony of the Night.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Jul 2, 2008)

Band: Fontana Liri
Album: A deeply superficial person

Cant get a picture to load.


----------



## Eric Tolle (Jul 2, 2008)

Presenting the hot new band, *Battle of Italy*


With their Deut Album: *Are possessed by one*








Available in very fine record stores nowhere near you!


----------



## Relique Hunter (Jul 5, 2008)

*Presenting The Naturals debut album...*

The Naturals 
Silent Conquest of Ourselves


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 5, 2008)

This is great. 

My band: *St. Peters Church, Bishopsworth*

Our debut album: *Running Around Doing Exercises*

And, the absolutely awesome cover art:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice one, Relique!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2008)

Jeremy757 said:


> Kerri Strug
> _Through the window of irrelevance_
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome picture.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 6, 2008)

Devin Harris
Peculiarly Past Finding Out






Hm. Still, awesome thread!


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jul 7, 2008)

Hexeractic Hexacomb

Enough To Die For.

Picture here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ily_nikki/2642584580/

Sounds kinda indie.


----------



## Studio69 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Sustained Release presents...*

Sustained Release
Talent For Civilized Conversation


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm just amazed at how many of these sound like they could be actual band names and album titles.  The album titles are especially accurate.  I don't think there was one post here that had what sounded to me like an unrealistic album title.


----------



## Villano (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, my original one sucked, so I redid it.  Much better. 

*Oklahoma State Highway 10* 
Subject To Diminishing Returns

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johopo/2633009138/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 8, 2008)

I love this thread- so many cool names & album covers...

Tangentially speaking, I found another way to come up with a name.  I looked at the first 2 "Across" clues in the local newspaper crossword.

Result:

"Scuba Newt"


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 8, 2008)

*Züschen presents its second album....*

Züschen 
Happiness Is A Bad Memory


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 9, 2008)

Villano said:


> Okay, my original one sucked, so I redid it.  Much better.
> 
> *Oklahoma State Highway 10*
> Subject To Diminishing Returns
> ...




I think that this picture works really well with the album title and band name for some reason.  Maybe it's because I think it could look like a really crappy dirt road.



Cat Moon said:


> Züschen
> Happiness Is A Bad Memory




I think this picture also works really well with the album title.  It's a little twisted though.  Suitable for a heavy or death metal band perhaps. 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 9, 2008)

Band Name:  Women's Studies Research Center

Album Name: Countries Anyone Ever Stole

Album cover attached.


----------



## awayfarer (Jul 9, 2008)

I split with my original band over artistic differences. Now I'm with...

Haigh Field
Time to Ask Questions?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincent_vega/2642318658/

Edit: can't seem to get the photo to work properly. Ah well.


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 9, 2008)

Band Name: Bioactive Glass

Album name: Years Before a War

Album Cover:


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 11, 2008)

Bill Clinton Birthplace,
_Like That Of Sculpture_



It was a bluegrass/old school country album, a little Gospel in its overtones. Most of the songs have to do with defined lines and images "in stone" from your memory, unchangable no matter how much you want to change them.

Meh...when Bill Clinton Birthplace split up, I joined a new band:

History of Film,
_Has A Better Lawyer_



A little irrevrent punk rock. Our "better lawyer" is the shark at the bottom of the image. This album was released after we won a court case against our use of our former lead singer's lyrics that he wrote. We won the case, so this is our big punk-rock middle finger to that guy.

Fun. 

*Mycanid*, I'm a little concerned about that adorable bunny on your album art! A band named "Bioactive Glass" can't have good intentions for it! Especially if it's going to go to war in a few years!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> *Mycanid*, I'm a little concerned about that adorable bunny on your album art! A band named "Bioactive Glass" can't have good intentions for it! Especially if it's going to go to war in a few years!




Maybe if it was a vorpal bunny?


----------



## Hairfoot (Jul 12, 2008)

82 BC
By A Good Salesman
http://www.flickr.com/photos/leannaphotography/2642852121/


I like it.


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 15, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> ....*Mycanid*, I'm a little concerned about that adorable bunny on your album art! A band named "Bioactive Glass" can't have good intentions for it! Especially if it's going to go to war in a few years!









Well, I must admit I was a little surprised too.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks to me like someone has put mascara all around that poor bunny's eyes.  Definitely looks like the band might be a bit emo!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Walknot (Jul 18, 2008)

(must confess, did not accept the first wikipedia for my band name.  it was an existing band called neon horse.  otherwise followed the method)

Italian Swimming Federation
"Out of the tire"


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Jul 27, 2008)

Hadith Collection
"Might Impair your Judegment"


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jul 28, 2008)

Incredible Thread! Some combos are eerily good.

Mine:

_ And now, ladies and gentlemen, may I present to you, *Lex Frisionum*, appearing for the first time on our stage, playing the title track to their first album *to be Cary Grant*!_






AR


----------



## Tauric (Jul 28, 2008)

Adelophryne pachydactyla
"damn fool of himself"
http://www.flickr.com/explore/interesting/7days/

Album cover is pretty, but uninspiring.

Second try:

Bendigo Airport
"for what they've done"
http://www.flickr.com/explore/interesting/7days/


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 29, 2008)

Tauric said:


> Adelophryne pachydactyla
> "damn fool of himself"
> http://www.flickr.com/explore/interesting/7days/
> 
> ...




Which ones are your 2 album covers?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 29, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Which ones are your 2 album covers?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Unfortunately, it will be different from what was originally seen (it will randomly continue to generate (try it))  So, we'll never know.


----------



## Cenrtalic (Jul 31, 2008)

ScreenSelect
Really Living Without It


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor Boy

"How to blog for money by learning from comics"


----------



## ProfessorPain (May 3, 2009)

Michael Fath
To the Utterly Bewildered


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 7, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Toriel (May 7, 2009)

Band: National Public Toilet Map
Album: In public or printed lies
Cover: Taxi on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Pretty cool band


----------



## Dyson Logos (May 12, 2009)

*1889 Pakhmutova*

I'm named after a main-belt asteroid.

I put together the album cover and attached it.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (May 20, 2009)

Presenting the band Unryū Kyūkichi with its debut album _There Must be a Beverage_.


----------



## Lwaxy (May 23, 2009)

Eww.. when I saw my band I almost growled, but then... 

We present: 

*Lima Central Catholic High School*

_Drunk The Night Before_

][ησƒιι][ηισℓ][∂αℓσ0σℓ][яισт][ on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Silversun (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 24, 2009)

Damn...some of these need to be made into genuine fake band merch!

Either that, or some of the actual musicians here on the site need to get together and record these bad boys...and do appearances at GenCon!

_[Announcer]_"Now, in concert in the main showroom...*ACTINODONTIDAE!!!*
_[/Announcer]_

Gamer1: "Those guys look familiar..."

Gamer2: "Yep, they were here last year as Italian Swimming Federation."


----------



## Aus_Snow (May 24, 2009)

I just had to do another one. Again, brilliant thread idea. 

Presenting. . .

*Veriora*, with their debut album:

_a playmate with God_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 24, 2009)

God's playmate had better be wearing rubber boxers!


----------



## Korgoth (May 26, 2009)

*Sotho*
_See Your Lips Moving_


----------



## possum (Jun 17, 2009)

Gene Hiser
_Ends With Good Talk_
Album Cover


----------

